# Kijiki users...



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

is the site any good? Any users had problems?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

ha ha ha ha ha... really? Lots of Kijiji related threads here if you want to draw on others' experiences, good and bad. Some good advice too for buying and selling. I know I've learned a lot.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Its sort of like Craigslist. Do your homework on what you are buying, examine the item thoroughly and record the identity of the seller and get a receipt. Do not buy from anyone who sells from his car. Stolen goods are less likely to be sold from a residence. Any don't send money before taking possession of the item.

If you are selling, accept cash only.

My experiences have been good, but remember you are dealing with strangers.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

SneakyPete - Kijiji is awesome. Post your stuff and keep us up to date on all the interesting offers you get!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It is a conundrum. Don't send the item until you get the money, don't send the money until you get the item. Sell locally and state that in your ad. As far as where the sale takes place, if you're comfortable with it, use your own place.....you know where the baseball bat is. And set the price at what you want for the item; fair market value be damned. But be prepared for crappy trades, low balling and people telling you that your price is too high. It's your item. Also, set up an e-mail address for Kijiji that's not your normal addy. Cuts down on the spam mail from Nigeria and Mumbai. Most of the transactions I've had on Kijiji have been good but I've had my share of waiting for someone to show up and "What's your lowest price?". To that I answer, "Make me an offer.".


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

'I will only respond to offers that interest me.'
is my final line in an ad.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah, both sites are a mixed bag. everything said above mirrors my own experiences. be alert, and patient, you'll do just fine.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I use Kijiji all the time for buying and selling. I don't know anything about Kiji_*K*_i, though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've only dealt with local kijiji ads, such that all transactions, regardless of direction, are item-and-cash visible. Every transaction has been pleasant, and I've met some nice people.

Like anything else that is open to the whole world, you'll get some doofuses in the mix. Clear, well-written ads are generally going to be predictive of pleasant transactions. Adversarial ads that include phrases like "No lowballers" probably start things off on the wrong foot. A simple "$500, firm" is sufficient. I don't know about other folks, but I tend to place a little more confidence in ads where the vendor has clearly described the item in their own words, as opposwed to snagging some ad copy and using that.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Haven`t checked this thread since I started it `cause I coul`t get into it...seems to work now though. I placed 3 ads on Kijiji so far...sold my copper F/USA `52 ri this morning, have people interested in my F/USA custom shop Keith tele as well as the Buck Owens. The sale went really well, guy was real nice had money with him and it was very pleasant. Been going back and forth with a couple of other guys on the two more ads I posted...we`ll see what happens.
And thank the gods there are people....seem to be some on every site I am a member of...who jump on each and every typo or spelling mistake people make, I mean what would the web be without them?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sneakypete said:


> And thank the gods there are people....seem to be some on every site I am a member of...who jump on each and every typo or spelling mistake people make, I mean what would the web be without them?



those people usually hate people like me, with my lack of capital letters, run on sentences, horrible grammar, sparse/limited use of punctuation, and occasional misspellings.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

join the club.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I would've sprung for the $20 fee for you Pete, in order for us to have a crack at those guitars, oh well.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

You still can...I`ll take it off the sale price if that appeals...to any members.


Yesterday I sold the copper F/USA `52 ri tele...transaction went very well, guy was hnest, had cash, didn`t try to play any games...struck me as a gentleman...so first sale was great. Still have the Buck owens up, the F/USA custom shop "Keith" tele made for the Japanese market and ordered my Yamano as well as the Yamaha MS1511 tele...notthe 311 verision...that I may post at Kijiji or may bring back with me because high end Yamahas sell very well in Japan. I`m not trying to beat the contributing members fee here, just don`t have a way to pay it...not like 20 bucks is an over the top fee.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Just had a thought...if any member here is interested in buying one of the guitars I`m selling, part of the deal will be...the buyer would have to make a $20.00 contribution to this site....reasonable?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I sent Scott a PM to see if I can, I'll let you know.

I'd like to at least see them, not neccessarily a down payment. 8P

Then, you'll get an avatar too!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You're in sneakypete!


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

well....sold the Keith tele today...still have the Buck and the Yamaha Pac 1511.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I have had lots of luck with kijiji, both selling and buying.
It's a bigger market and a lot easier to sell a Boss whatchamawhozit quickly, where the mass appeal is open to the mass market, then here where people are looking for quality gear.
Also a great place to get deals if you're vigilant, I can't tell you how many items me and Vadsy have bought on kijiji just to flip...


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I used kijiji mostly for trading purposes the last couple years...turned a cheap epi SG into a great blueridge acoustic and a much nicer epi les paul custom. moved up about 1500$ in value over the course of maybe a dozen trades. I also did the buy/sell thing...i'd buy anything that was priced reasonably enough that i knew i could resell it for at least the same price. end result was I got to test out a bunch of guitars for free, got to keep the ones i liked and only lost a small portion of my sanity dealing with the kijiji trolls and tire kickers.

I haven't been active on it since I moved out to the country...i'm happy with my gear and don't have the desire to be online as often with so much outdoorsy stuff to do (which my activity on here might reflect, unfortunately) but as long as you're not impatient or gullible it's a great tool for acquiring cool stuff.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sneakypete said:


> And thank the gods there are people....seem to be some on every site I am a member of...who jump on each and every typo or spelling mistake people make, I mean what would the web be without them?





> I use Kijiji all the time for buying and selling. I don't know anything about Kiji_*Ki, though.*_


I should have put a smiley on my post so you could see I was joking. I make enough spelling errors myself, even with spell correction turned on. I would never intentionally hurt anyone's feelings by my posts and I'm sorry if I did. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> You're in sneakypete!


should have said this yesterday...thanks very much for what you did...sorry, must have been excited and it just slipped my mind. that was very kind of you.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

sneakypete said:


> should have said this yesterday...thanks very much for what you did...sorry, must have been excited and it just slipped my mind. that was very kind of you.


I did within this thread and in a PM.

No problem though.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I like the ones that are just dreamers...

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ts-guitars-VANTAGE-VSH-455-W0QQAdIdZ419049091

and same guy:
http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...rs-ARIA-PRO-II-PE-STANDARD-W0QQAdIdZ419047918


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> I like the ones that are just dreamers...
> 
> http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ts-guitars-VANTAGE-VSH-455-W0QQAdIdZ419049091
> 
> ...


I like the way they're only for sale for a limited time. 

"Sir, I really want to overpay for your guitar."
"Sorry, you're a day too late. I've decided to put these in the vault, right next to the Blonde dot-neck 335 & goldtop Les Paul. It's too bad for you because these sound & play waaay better than those crappy Gibsons."


Here's a good one: 

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/msg/3227745452.html

If the 1st gen Hwy 1s were so great, then why did Fender feel the need to make a bunch of upgrades (bridge, pickups & electronics) in '06? BTW I bought 2 brand new Hwy 1s (Strat & Tele) that year for $699 + HST/ea. Oh right, his is 2 yrs older which makes it vintage. I bet it's also really rare.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh yes...that HWY 1 is a $600 guitar WITH CASE IMO. Ridiculous.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

A little Kijiji/CL paraphrasing, if I may...

"Yahama base for sell" 

"Rare one-of-a-kind Fender Start, metallic olive with purple pearloid pick guard, one of a limited run of 7450, plays like butter, never played, missing one string -an easy fix, has a crack in neck -an easy fix, has some stickers that can easily be removed, but I didn't, comes with Custom Shop gig bag, $1200, trades considered: LP Custom, White Falcon, Dr.Z Maz"

(Hmmm... I never knew you could play butter)


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

J-75 said:


> A little Kijiji/CL paraphrasing, if I may...
> 
> "Yahama base for sell"
> 
> ...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

another Kijiji dreamer in Ottawa naturally

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ic-electric-collector-item-W0QQAdIdZ420300486


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rollingdam said:


> another Kijiji dreamer in Ottawa naturally
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...ic-electric-collector-item-W0QQAdIdZ420300486


Since when did Godin cross over into the "collector" realm? They make great guitars, no issue there but, collector guitar? Not sure about that. The dude is dreaming for sure


----------

